# Trophs and Comps?



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

I know these types of questions are done to death here, but for those with the patience, please humour me one more time.

If breeding and fry production are of secondary importance, can these two species be kept in a 125 gallon? They will be purchased at 1.5 in, and fed a diet of NLS growth, Omega Veggie and Omega Cichlid flake. Initial purchase would be 20 Trophs, 6-10 comps, with some of the comps being sold off as they mature.

And ****, why I'm at it, what about peacocks? I don't reaaly subscibe to the "don't mix the lakes school" in this case as this will be primarly a display/community tank, not breeding. I'm not looking for perfect harmony here but I don't want a complete disaster either. If these combinations don't work, please expain the reason.

Thanks in advance,

pete


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

the nice thing about comps, is that they will prefer to establish an area, and dominate it. in the confines of an aquarium, that 'quirk' makes them much easier to integrate with others, than the haphazard demand for space most open water (malawi) demand. 
humor? how about this example: what if we could keep all fast drivers in one lane, and those who are slow restricted to another? would you see any potential benefit to reducing road rage? :lol:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

x2 post. my bad.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

im just worried your comps won't get enough food...


----------



## jumpman (May 13, 2004)

IME experience comps and calvus get enough food even sharing a tank with cyps or tropheus.

They also completely ignore each other most of the time so should be little/no territory disputes. :thumb:

If you are not bothered about fry survival then I'd say go for it.


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys.

The "not enough food" thing is my only big concern but I can't help but think I can find a way around it. I've seen shy Comps and aggressive ones when it comes to feeding, and I guess you'll never know what you have until they are in your tank. My strategy is to get the Comp fry up to speed on the feeding before adding the Trophs at a later date. I might add Peacocks and Comps in together along with some Jumbo Cyps at the same time to teach the Comps to compete for food. I've read that both Cyps and Peacocks are good for giving Comps the confidence to come out of their caves and into the open.

More opinions/experiences always welcome.

pete


----------

